
The Big ICO Swindle - CPLX
https://www.wired.com/story/ico-cryptocurrency-irresponsibility/
======
Bucephalus355
I really appreciate the authoring adding this bit at the bottom. Sounds like a
person of integrity and honor:

>”Note on conflict of interests: When I helped found the MIT Media Lab Digital
Currency Initiative, I sold my shares in all blockchain and bitcoin related
companies and have not invested in any companies engaging in cryptocurrencies
as their primary activity. I do not hold any material amount of any
cryptocurrency. I believe that in the current phase of our work, it is
important for me to be clear of any conflicts of interest. You can see a more
complete conflict of interest disclosure on my website.”

~~~
CPLX
The list of potential conflicts of interest on his website is really clear and
straightforward. I wish more people in similar positions would do that.

------
fancyfacebook
The worst part about all these scams is that they seem to be generally
perpetuated by (or at least the owners are) somewhat older people, lots of
baby boomers and gen Xers, and invariably the people buying in are millennials
or even younger.

It's a real shame to see so many scams along the various crypto chains
transferring so much wealth from the young to the old. Like millennials
haven't had it bad enough already.

